# $2 Bailey No5 Score - Plus Evapo-Rust props



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

As I was searching the flea market today I got some nice little finds. I was buying a couple of little things from an old guy. One thing was a rusty Stanley No18 Sliding Bevel Square for a buck and a set of Molder heads for my TS he sold me for $2. As an after thought when I was about to leave I said do you have an hand planes. He said he had a couple and pointed to a bottom shelf. I saw this really dirty, rusty Stanley No5. I knew from all my research the past year that it was old due to the low knob and no ring around that knob, plus the key hole cap lever and patent dates. Thank God for the Rexmill website and its type study. This thing looked shot, but I figured I could get a part or two for my other Bailey's so I bought it for $2.

I went out and bought some Evapo-Rust due to the many recommendations on this site and gave it a try. This stuff works miracles. I first washed all the part, sans wood, in the sink with warm soapy water and then into the Evapo they went. After a couple hours and some minor scrubbing in the solution with a green pad, the stuff came out beautiful.

I washed it again to get the E-Rust off and put the parts in a low temp oven just to dry completely. I know I read that somewhere. After that I waxed all the parts and reassembled it. I had to glue the tote together, it was broken in half.

I still have to sharpen the blade, possible flatten the sole and maybe redo the wood, but I am psyched. This thing looks pretty good for being a type 11, 92-102 years old. Plus it is complete, not a Frankenplane, not that there is anything wrong with a Frankenplane, I have several.

I wish I would have shot more pics of it before, but didn't think it was going to come out this nice.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

























You could not read any of this before the soak.

































Not quite dialed in yet, huh? Needs blade sharpening, there's some nicks. It was making curls and saw dust on Curley Maple.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Super job! I love seeing these old rust buckets brought back to life! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good gravy, that is great, love it when good things happen. That is a nice plane.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

SWEET! That's a nice find for $2 and a nice restore to boot. I really like those old Stanley planes with nothing on the lever cap.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You are firmly on the slope now my friend! So great to turn a beast into a beauty. Lap the sole, sharpen the blade and you have a go-to user!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

It is amazing how they clean up. Very nice find!


----------



## draconius (May 7, 2012)

Ho-ly Mo-ly!!!! That is an AMAZING resurrection!!!!!

I have to check out my local swaps now. In San Diego, there aren't many good antique shops as they all overprice EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

$2? I never get so lucky.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cocheseuga said:


> $2? I never get so lucky.


Yeah really, huh???

Great job, Paul! Nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice job on a very useful plane.
Just the inspiration I need. I picked up a #5C at a yard sale for $5 this wk. end. It's my 3rd. #5, but, who's counting!
I think I may camber the blade on this one for scrub plane use.
Mine also has the low knob.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I now have three No5's also. This one is in the best shape, but I really didn't do anything to the other two, yet. I was lucky that there was no real damage, like pitting or cracks. Like I said, I thought it would be good for a few parts, not clean up as well as it did. Definitely worth the $2 bucks plus the $21 for the Evapo Rust, that can be reused. I still need to sharpen the blade. I may also hit the sole and sides with some fine sand paper and see if I can get the dark gray to lighten up a bit.

I would love to see a picture of your find before you start. Good luck.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> I now have three No5's also. This one is in the best shape, but I really didn't do anything to the other two, yet. I was lucky that there was no real damage, like pitting or cracks. Like I said, I thought it would be good for a few parts, not clean up as well as it did. Definitely worth the $2 bucks plus the $21 for the Evapo Rust, that can be reused. I still need to sharpen the blade. I may also hit the sole and sides with some fine sand paper and see if I can get the dark gray to lighten up a bit.
> 
> I would love to see a picture of your find before you start. Good luck.


Here's a few, as bought pictures. It will be a while before I can do any work on it.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Caution, that can become a pretty bad addiction. :smile:

Last time I restored one, I could not stop making shavings until I completely ran out of lumber.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

No, I still see a little left under the plane.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

This thread makes me feel. Ether after passing up a $20 5c on eBay being sold the next town over from me. It wasn't in good condition either. This gives me hope that I can do better at a garage sale if I can Just find the time to get out there.


----------



## joe5986 (Oct 11, 2010)

what did you use to wax the pieces before re-assembling?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Johnson's Paste Wax works well. I use it on my planes, saws, table and band saw tables, etc. After removing from the evaporust I usually spray down with some WD-40 so I don't get any rust in crevices the wax may not make it down into.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you very, very much for outlining the rehab method.
I'm not much of a wood worker so I pass by the planes in yard sales
because I have no idea how to even begin.
NOW. Next time I see ratty-looking spokeshaves, I know what to do.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a tough time passing by an old plane if it is a good model Stanley or other quality maker and looks like it has good bones. Especially after I have seen what my $2 find turned out like. I thought it would use it for parts, but it turned into a good user. I am no expert, but I have learned by reading and buying some clunkers what to look for in a old bench plane. I must admit my search for rusty gold has been eased a bit, I have a new obsession, looking for cheap, great vinyl records. Trying to relive my youth by listening to music like I did as a kid, on LP's. I still love old planes though.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, see ya at the flea markets...


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent job, I keep seeing these rebuilds and I'm sure I'll have to start on mine. 

I did get to use my grandfathers old Stanley number 4 last week and it worked great. I guess I have around 15 planes I could rebuild. I just need a little more push.

Paul


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Excellent job Paul, and great price. With all the old planes still out there waiting to be restored and used ever wonder how many were actually made?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

that looks like a nice type 11. Great find for $2 and what a great restore.


----------

